# Inksoft Adds New Business Tools Decorated Apparel Business Software



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft, a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools, recently added a new product to its line. 

Inksoft Business Tools is an affordable way to streamline, automate, and simplify everyday tasks. It’s perfect for any apparel decoration business from startup to established. It allows a company to have all of its computerized functions in one place vs. using multiple programs such as Google docs, Google calendar, and Quickbooks. 

Its functions include a multipurpose scheduling calendar; the ability to prepare and send quotes, generate invoices, design online, and get art approvals. With Business Tools, users can send a quote, get it approved, schedule the order for production, send out the invoice, and collect payment online. 

It reduces wasted time spent chasing down money and waiting for approvals, and there’s no liability if something is misprinted because the responsibility is on the client. It facilitates communication between a business and its customer in one modern, web-based application. 

With Inksoft’s supplier catalog integration preparing quotes is fast and easy. It automatically totals up the pricing of the blank product and its decoration and creates an invoice. 

It also offers customer relationship management (CRM) capabilities allowing users to keep tabs on who is a prospect vs. just a contact. Keep notes, review activity, and add attachments as necessary.

For more information on Business Tools go to: Create Web Quotes, Invoices and Art Approvals | Print Shop Software | InkSoft. 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at InkSoft | Online Designer & Business Software for Printers.


----------

